# Videos > Instructional Videos >  How to Solo Lift a Canoe

## EricBTTA

Hey guys, just recently posted a video on how to preform a solo lift on a tandem canoe, or least how I do it.  I find this techniques makes portages a lot easier and allows for total self sufficiency on the portage trail. Feel free to let me know what you guys think, how you guys do it (if it differs) and feel to share your experiences.

 https://youtu.be/1x4npgavsxs

- Hope this was helpful and Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## crashdive123

Nice vid and technique.  I think that my elbows and shoulders were protesting just watching.

----------


## Rick

Very nice. Short and to the point. Yeah, my portage days are long past but a good vid none the less.

----------

